# Babbs Murray's Craft Brewery Visit



## clarkey7 (22/1/11)

Yes you read correctly,

BABBs are coming to Port Stephens to Murray's Craft Brewing Company. Murray's Brewing Co.

We'll be flying into the brewery around 11am on Saturday March 12th 2011 and heading back to the airport around 5pm to get back to Brisbane the same day.  

Some members may opt to stay in the area longer, but for 100 bucks return.....most are happy to be part of a fly-in, fly-out Brewery tour.

Can't wait and I'll see you there :beer: ,

Cheers,

PB


----------



## schooey (23/1/11)

Jeeezuzzzzzzzzzzz.... they let anyone fly into Williamtown these days.... <_< 

I'm gonna try and get the day off and get a lift up to the brewery somehow; a day spent at Murray's is definitely not a day wasted! I wonder if Shawn is going to put down something special in the meantime for March...


----------



## tallie (24/1/11)

Good stuff PB, count me in!

What's the next step - are we organising the flights as a group or taking care of it ourselves? If the latter, what airline/flight number are we looking at?

Cheers,
tallie.


----------



## Ross (24/1/11)

We are flying Virgin Airlines - Grab the $50 tickets as soon as you can - Everyone booking their own.
Only 2 flights a day each way - Obviously down on the morning flight & back on the evening.

All welcome, should be a great day.

+++


Brewers/drinkers... Please post to this thread when booked, so we can advise Murray's of the numbers coming.


cheers Ross


----------



## Mearesy (24/1/11)

IS this only open to BABB members??


----------



## barls (24/1/11)

if im still off work might come up for a drive.


----------



## Ross (24/1/11)

Mearesy said:


> IS this only open to BABB members??





> All welcome, should be a great day.



No, come one, come all....

Cheers Ross


----------



## tallie (24/1/11)

Ross said:


> We are flying Virgin Airlines - Grab the $50 tickets as soon as you can - Everyone booking their own.
> Only 2 flights a day each way - Obviously down on the morning flight & back on the evening.
> 
> All welcome, should be a great day.
> ...



Booked!

Get in quick guys; the $50 morning flights weren't available any more when I got my tickets, so I ended up with $69 down and $50 back.

Cheers,
tallie.


----------



## Snow (24/1/11)

I'm booked! Missed the $50 down, too. 

Looking forward to a big day at Murrays! :chug: 

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## clarkey7 (24/1/11)

tallie said:


> Good stuff PB, count me in!
> 
> What's the next step - are we organising the flights as a group or taking care of it ourselves? If the latter, what airline/flight number are we looking at?
> 
> ...


The details are all in the email out to all club members  ...but you're all sorted now.

Get your tickets ASAP people. Thanks for the replies Ross....

We're about 8 strong from Brissie already. 

It'll be great to see other brewers from south of the border  

Since we announced this, I think Jetstar were advertising $45 flights to Newcastle also, but the times were not as favourable  

PB

It's gonna be a cracker!


----------



## tallie (24/1/11)

Pocket Beers said:


> The details are all in the email out to all club members  ...but you're all sorted now.


Yes, that would be the email I just found in my spam folder tonight 

Never mind - all ready to bring it on now :beerbang: 

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## shmick (24/1/11)

Might see if we can round up a few of the HUB regulars and make a showing.

Looking forward to it :beer:


----------



## Ross (28/1/11)

Virgin have just released more $50 flights for the 12th march.... Don't delay, book now...should be a great day  

cheers Ross


----------



## beersom (28/1/11)

Looking forward to seeing you all again. We should have plenty of lovely beers for your drinking pleasure


----------



## djneli (29/1/11)

Yep - I'm all booked so add me to the list too.


----------



## clarkey7 (2/2/11)

Ross said:


> Virgin have just released more $50 flights for the 12th march.... Don't delay, book now...should be a great day
> 
> cheers Ross


Just Checked Virgin webpage..... $69 flights each way still on..... (not 50, but still cheap).

Jetstar are advertising $35 to Newcastle, but not on that day it seems. Might me an option if you're staying in town longer than 1 day.

Shaping up to a great day  

Will be a good opportunity to taste a Pumpkin Beer on Tap too :beerbang: 

PB


----------



## Paul H (2/2/11)

That's fine you guys can hang around the pumpkin beer tap & I'll look after the others..  

Cheers

Paul


----------



## joshuahardie (3/2/11)

I am pretty sure I am passing through on that day.

Would be silly of me not to drop in and say hello.


----------



## Tony (4/2/11)

Im planning on showing up!

Been too long since seeing some old friends and many im keen to meet face to face!

Would you believe i live not an hour from the brewery and i have not been there yet.

Murrys make some fantastic beers......... really awsome stuff and im a bit down in the mouth that i will be driving and will have to watch everyone else drink but hey........ it will be about the people for me for the day.

cheers


----------



## clarkey7 (4/2/11)

Tony said:


> Im planning on showing up!
> 
> Been too long since seeing some old friends and many im keen to meet face to face!
> 
> ...


See you then Tony,

It'll be great to meet some of you local boys!

Counting down the days at this end  

PB


----------



## matho (5/2/11)

Only about a 4 hr drive away might make a weekend out of it.
If I can get accommodation sorted then I'll be there will be good to put faces to the names 

Cheers Steve


----------



## Hogan (5/2/11)

matho said:


> Only about a 4 hr drive away might make a weekend out of it.
> If I can get accommodation sorted then I'll be there will be good to put faces to the names
> 
> Cheers Steve




I've inquired about the farm stay next door to Murrays but they are all booked that weekend. All other places in the vicinity won't take single overnight stays.


Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## brocky_555 (6/2/11)

might have to try and get up with schooy as well, should be a good day, might go and represent HUB with schooey as well as the other HUB members that might attend


----------



## Hogan (6/2/11)

I have received a costing from a bus service in the Macarthur region for the day trip to Murrays on the 12/3. The bus is a 21 seater. For ten passengers the cost will be $77.00 each and this will halve if we get the full compliment of 21. (I have five definites so far).

If you wish to be included please PM me immediately as a firm booking must be made ASAP. 

A great opportunity to meet with the brizzy guys and taste some special beers from one of Australia's great craft breweries.


Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## shmick (6/2/11)

Hogan said:


> I've inquired about the farm stay next door to Murrays but they are all booked that weekend. All other places in the vicinity won't take single overnight stays.
> 
> 
> Cheers, Hoges.



You might be able to find something up towards Nelson Bay/Port Stephens and book a seat on the Beer Bus


----------



## Hogan (7/2/11)

shmick said:


> You might be able to find something up towards Nelson Bay/Port Stephens and book a seat on the Beer Bus




Unfortunately the beer bus only runs on Sunday.


Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## Ross (7/2/11)

Must be a back packers in town hoges... only 10 to 15 mins away from the brewery.

cheers Ross


----------



## Hogan (7/2/11)

Yep Ross, will just have to look further afield. 


Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## Phoney (7/2/11)

I wonder if I can convince the missus to drive me there & back.... it is my birthday the weekend before! :icon_cheers:


----------



## kabooby (16/2/11)

Looking forward to this. Going to be a great day.

Coming up on the Southern highlands express 

Kabooby


----------



## winkle (16/2/11)

I'd better start organising a leave pass for this


----------



## geoff_tewierik (16/2/11)

Lucky you.

Installation of a new solar hot water service to replace the old one that died put paid to me making the trip.

I'm haemorraghing money like its blood flowing from a slashed wrist at the moment. 

Oh well, at least I have beer on tap to drown my sorrows with.


----------



## Paul H (16/2/11)

geoff_tewierik said:


> Lucky you.
> 
> Installation of a new solar hot water service to replace the old one that died put paid to me making the trip.
> 
> ...



That's it GIRLY MAN!

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Henno (16/2/11)

Hmm, 

My brother has given me a car (long story) and he lives in Toukley which isn't too far from that area. He was going to put it on a truck and freight it up to Bundy but I was toying with flying down and driving it back up and having a bit of a surf adventure on the way home. 

hmmm... thinking, thinking...


----------



## Snow (16/2/11)

So... are we allowed to take beer in carry-on luggage on jetstar flights? Was thinking of bringing a backpack down to fill with Murrays goodies. 

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## Howlingdog (16/2/11)

Snow said:


> So... are we allowed to take beer in carry-on luggage on jetstar flights? Was thinking of bringing a backpack down to fill with Murrays goodies.
> 
> Cheers - Snow.




Snow, We are flying Virgin Airlines

HD


----------



## Howlingdog (16/2/11)

To quote Virgian Blue "Note: A maximum of 5 litres of alcohol in total is permitted in retail packaging. This is included in your carry-on baggage allowance. However, in-flight consumption of your own alcohol is not permitted"


----------



## Paul H (16/2/11)

Party poopers!


----------



## clarkey7 (5/3/11)

Just a reminder...

This time next week....We'll be on a plane, car, bus to Murrays  

Murrays Brewing Co

We have a table for 30 booked for lunch so that BABBs, AHB and any other random Brewers can have a meal and a bunch of beers together.

I can't wait.

If your bringing a squadron...maybe post up your numbers so we can warn the brewery.

See you all there :beerbang: 

PB (Dave)


----------



## Paul H (5/3/11)

Pocket Beers said:


> Just a reminder...
> 
> This time next week....We'll be on a plane, car, bus to Murrays
> 
> ...



As big Kev would say "I'm excited" :beerbang: 

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Bribie G (5/3/11)

Watch you don't follow in his footsteps.


Have a good one lads :icon_cheers:


----------



## Jord (5/3/11)

I am being responsible and driving up  My loss is your gain if your in the Maitland / Kurri area and want a lift. The offer does come with a disclaimer however, as my wife will be 37 weeks pregnant and will probably expect me to be present if she goes into labour... women!  See you up there HUBABBs


----------



## Tony (6/3/11)

oh wow holy goat shit....... this is next Saturday 

The wife will have to be informed!

If anyone in the hunter valley area wants a ride up in a brand new WRX my car is a lease car and costs me the same every week in fuel. 

oooooo fingers crossed there is nothing big on ths weekend


----------



## grod5 (6/3/11)

Tony said:


> oh wow holy goat shit....... this is next Saturday
> 
> The wife will have to be informed!
> 
> ...




might take you up on that..


----------



## barls (6/3/11)

see you there boys.


----------



## Pistol (6/3/11)

Going there over the easter weekend, leave me some beer boys!


----------



## Muggus (7/3/11)

Looks like i'll be accompanying Schooey to this AHB soire. Looking forward to it!


----------



## Howlingdog (7/3/11)

Muggus said:


> Looks like i'll be accompanying Schooey to this AHB soire. Looking forward to it!



I think you'll find that this is a Babb's event to which an open invitation has been issued to AHB members.

HD


----------



## schooey (7/3/11)

HowlingDog said:


> I think you'll find that this is a Babb's event to which an open invitation has been issued to AHB members.
> 
> HD



Settle down, princess....we're all brewing brothers here, no need to be possessive....


----------



## Tony (7/3/11)

HowlingDog said:


> I think you'll find that this is a Babb's event to which an open invitation has been issued to AHB members.
> 
> HD



Do i have to wear a sticker thats says "GUEST" ??


----------



## winkle (7/3/11)

Tony said:


> Do i have to wear a sticker thats says "GUEST" ??



"Guess"
h34r:


----------



## Ross (8/3/11)

Anybody looking to grab a last minute flight & join us, Virgin have a daily sale from 12 to 1pm AEST. There were $50 flights yesterday, so worth taking a look.

Cheers Ross


----------



## joshuahardie (8/3/11)

I am on a bucks party up in shoal bay that weekend... i am hoping to call by on my way home.... see how things go.


----------



## sim (8/3/11)

Ross said:


> Anybody looking to grab a last minute flight & join us, Virgin have a daily sale from 12 to 1pm AEST. There were $50 flights yesterday, so worth taking a look.



wish i knew about that sale!


sim


----------



## clarkey7 (9/3/11)

I'm getting excited about this trip :icon_cheers: 

I know of 10 BABBs members who are coming for sure.......There are a couple I think are coming....then there are the ones I haven't heard from.

If you're from BABBs and haven't let me know your heading down with us via this thread or email....

Throw your name up here or email me if your shy.

Everyone else: we'd love you to come and have a beer with us.

Hopefully, we'll all be wearing our members badges......

Perhaps we should all wear an AHB name-tag as no-one knows our real names.

See you all there :kooi: ,

PB (Dave)


----------



## Snow (10/3/11)

Hey Dave,

looking forward to this trip. Do you know how close the pub is to the airport? Close enough to just get a maxi taxi or something?

Cheers - Snow


----------



## joshuahardie (10/3/11)

Google says 19km / 20 minute trip.


----------



## Muggus (10/3/11)

joshuahardie said:


> Google says 19km / 20 minute trip.


Sounds about right. 
Plus it's a pretty cruisy trip from there...1 road, 1 traffic light, bugger all cars, at least 80km/h the whole way...only takes around 15min.


----------



## sim (10/3/11)

how long from airport into town?


sim


----------



## Ross (10/3/11)

Snow said:


> Hey Dave,
> 
> looking forward to this trip. Do you know how close the pub is to the airport? Close enough to just get a maxi taxi or something?
> 
> Cheers - Snow




Snow,

We have some cars collecting us from the airport, but the plan is to split the cab fares amongst everyone, whether they cab or get a lift. So should work out pretty cheap.
Getting excited :icon_chickcheers: 

cheers ross


----------



## booyablack (10/3/11)

sim said:


> how long from airport into town?
> 
> 
> sim





sim

The airport is roughly halfway between Murray's and Newcastle. So about 20mins from the brewery to the north and then about 25mins to town to the south. Unless by town you're talking about Nelson Bay, then it's only about 5-10mins drive north of Murray's. I wish I could make this but I think my weekend is already booked up.

Murray's kicks arse!


booyablack


----------



## Snow (10/3/11)

Ross said:


> Snow,
> 
> We have some cars collecting us from the airport, but the plan is to split the cab fares amongst everyone, whether they cab or get a lift. So should work out pretty cheap.
> Getting excited :icon_chickcheers:
> ...



Awesome! Looking forward to a fun day! Should be an interesting flight home....  

Cheers - Snow.


----------



## Hogan (10/3/11)

I have previously confirmed with Dave that we have 15 coming up on the bus from south of Sydney. 

We have a lady bus driver and when I explained that it was a group of brewers she was carting, she said that it should be an interesting ride home. 

Looking forward to a great day with our brewing brothers from Brizzie and the Hunter Region. 


Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## Paul H (10/3/11)

Only 2 AFD's til Murrays :beerbang: :beerbang: 

:icon_cheers: 

Paul


----------



## clarkey7 (10/3/11)

Paul H said:


> Only 2 AFD's til Murrays :beerbang: :beerbang:
> 
> :icon_cheers:
> 
> Paul


Surely Friday is not an AFD....1 to go Paul :icon_cheers:


----------



## bradsbrew (10/3/11)

Pocket Beers said:


> Surely Friday is not an AFD....1 to go Paul :icon_cheers:



Whats an AFD ??


----------



## Tony (10/3/11)

my wife has to start work at 4pm so i will only be there for a couple hours but im looking forward to meeting all


----------



## barls (10/3/11)

bradsbrew said:


> Whats an AFD ??


alcohol free day


----------



## bradsbrew (10/3/11)

barls said:


> alcohol free day


Whats an alcohol free day? 






















Sorry barls but I knew someone would help me with my punchline


----------



## head (10/3/11)

I have 6 spare seats available for people travelling from the airport to Murrays. Give me a yell if keen with names and flight times. Mobile number is 0488245159.

Cheers,
Head


----------



## Ross (10/3/11)

head said:


> I have 6 spare seats available for people travelling from the airport to Murrays. Give me a yell if keen with names and flight times. Mobile number is 0488245159.
> 
> Cheers,
> Head



Head, That's fantastic, with Ian's 7 seater as well we should all be set. We'll be in Blue BABBS shirts & will give you a call when we land - details below.

Flight No DJ1102
(Go! Fare++)
Operated by Virgin Blue
DEPARTING
Brisbane Domestic Terminal
0830hr (08:30am), Sat 12 Mar 2011
ARRIVING
Newcastle Domestic Terminal
(Williamtown)
1045hr (10:45am), Sat 12 Mar 2011


----------



## Paul H (11/3/11)

Anyone aware of what policy is in regard to bringing alcohol back on the return flight?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Ross (11/3/11)

To quote Howling Dogs earlier post  



> To quote Virgin Blue "Note: A maximum of 5 litres of alcohol in total is permitted in retail packaging. This is included in your carry-on baggage allowance. However, in-flight consumption of your own alcohol is not permitted"




Cheers Ross


----------



## Paul H (11/3/11)

Ross said:


> To quote Howling Dogs earlier post
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mmmmmmmmmmmm @ 330ml / bottle that's 15.15 bottles, which rounded is one bottle short of a cube...... may have to split a cube & find myself a "Beer Mule".

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Snow (11/3/11)

Paul H said:


> Mmmmmmmmmmmm @ 330ml / bottle that's 15.15 bottles, which rounded is one bottle short of a cube...... may have to split a cube & find myself a "Beer Mule".
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul


Jeez - how do I fit all that into my bakpack?  

- Snow


----------



## Paul H (11/3/11)

Snow said:


> Jeez - how do I fit all that into my bakpack?
> 
> - Snow



I'll look after it all for you Snow, you can trust me  

:icon_cheers: 

Paul


----------



## geoff_tewierik (11/3/11)

Wouldnt you just settle for buying a growler or two?


----------



## Paul H (11/3/11)

geoff_tewierik said:


> Wouldnt you just settle for buying a growler or two?



Geoff for christ sake what part of me yells "portion control"?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## tallie (11/3/11)

Paul H said:


> Geoff for christ sake what part of me yells "portion control"?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul



I'm with Geoff on this - two growlers and a bottle of anniversary ale 5 comes in nicely under 5L, which is what I plan to be bringing back :beer: 

One sleep to go!
tallie


----------



## Paul H (11/3/11)

Anyone know if Sparticus is on tap, just got an email advising that it is not available yet in bottle form?

Cheers

Paul


----------



## Howlingdog (11/3/11)

geoff_tewierik said:


> Wouldnt you just settle for buying a growler or two?



Yes two


----------



## Howlingdog (11/3/11)

Of course there is always checked baggage for those with expense accounts.


----------



## geoff_tewierik (11/3/11)

I thought that's what your personal trainer yelled at you.



Paul H said:


> Geoff for christ sake what part of me yells "portion control"?
> 
> Cheers
> 
> Paul


----------



## clarkey7 (13/3/11)

What can I say......an Awesome day... :beerbang: 

The whether was perfect, locals taxied us to and from the airport. Thanks boys - very much appreciated.

35 or so brewers showed up from the Hunter region, Sydney, Brisbane, Camden etc.... for a relaxed get together and general discussion about all things beer and brewing. It was great to meet you all.

We were treated to a personal tour by Shaun and Ian of their brewing world and their vast knowledge - with some handy tips on brewing our own beers.

We had a great feed, amazing beers all day and were made very welcome by all the staff at Murrays...

Murray himself was seen furiously filling growlers before the day was done.

What a day.......Got a few funny looks from security at the airport with all the growlers. :unsure: 

The flight home was good and everyone is home safely......

So....it is possible to pull off a one-day fly-in, fly-out brewery tour

Time to start planning the next one..

Here are some snaps from the day.. Note lots of smiles :icon_cheers: 

















One final note: Flathead & Chips + Icon 2IPA = :icon_drool2:

PB (Dave)


----------



## Hogan (13/3/11)

Thanks to Dave for making this happen. A great day was had by all. My first trip to Murrays but it won't be my last. The three hour bus trip home was a lot more subdued than I had expected. 


Cheers, Hoges.


----------



## joshuahardie (13/3/11)

Looks like it was a great day. Shame I could only call in for half an hour and didn't get the chance to introduce myself to everyone, or have proper catchups with those that I did meet.

Hope to see you guys make this an annual trip. I looked like a real success.


----------



## Josh (13/3/11)

Looks like a day not to be missed. Unfortunately that's exactly what I did, had to play cricket.

Must have a day trip up to Murray's soon.


----------



## Paul H (13/3/11)

Yes a big thanks to Shaun & Ian for taking the time from their weekend off to host us....

Cheers

Paul


----------



## browndog (13/3/11)

Looks like you boys had an awesome time down there, congrats Dave, excellent conception and follow through. I was busy replacing some stumps at home and thinking, the boys will be boarding the plane now, the boys will be arriving at Williamtown now. And while sweating my guts out trying to pull a 120kg stump out of a hole thinking the boys will be sinking those delicious Murray beers about now............... I hope someone brings one of those delicious beers I missed out on to the next BABBs meeting  

cheers

Browndog


----------



## Pumpy (13/3/11)

I enjoyed the day, its a special formulae :-

Talking beer ,drinking good beer, eating good food, meeting up with old friends from other campaigns, making new friends, on a warm sunny day somewhere in the Aussie bush .

Nothing more encourages you to go away and brew a great beer, after standing in a micro brewery, listening to the brewer, it is inspirational. 

What more can you ask for ?

where were you Browndog !!!

Pumpy


----------



## browndog (13/3/11)

Pumpy said:


> I enjoyed the day, its a special formulae :-
> 
> Talking beer ,drinking good beer, eating good food, meeting up with old friends from other campaigns, making new friends, on a warm sunny day somewhere in the Aussie bush .
> 
> ...



Really, really wish I was there Pumpy, but I made the long suffering missus a promise to renovate the house and I really need to make good on it. I will definitely be at the next one.


----------



## tallie (13/3/11)

Yes, it was a wonderful day  Thanks to everyone involved!

Airport security seemed to be more concerned about the empty growlers I had in my bag going down than the full ones coming back, but I guess they're more used to seeing them down there 

Cheers,
tallie


----------



## Tony (13/3/11)

i had a great time catching up with old friends and making some new ones. I didnt get to meet everyone and i didnt get to say goosbye to everone as i had to go in a hurry but WOW what a day.

Huge thanks to Shaun and the Murrays staff...... the special brewery tour/tasting was awsome. Where else can you stand in a zero degree cool room with 30 odd brewers and sample 9 month old imperial belgian stout, 11% feral belgian blond and spiced pumpkin ale?

there is no answer to that is there........... the answer was a one off...... and if you mised it you missed out!

Food was great, beer was great and company was great.

I would have loikes to meet a few more of the qld'ers, those there and those pulling stumps but maybe next time....... i hope this becomes more regular as it was a tops day!

cheers


----------



## stillscottish (14/3/11)

Hey.

I'll be in Port Stevens on Tuesday. Anyone up for a trip to Murray's? h34r:


----------



## kabooby (14/3/11)

Great day.

Thanks to Dave for getting it started and Hoges for doing his bit for us southerners.

Thanks to Shaun and Ian for that Stout. It was amazing :icon_drool2: 

Kabooby :icon_cheers:


----------



## Pistol (14/3/11)

G'day, for those who bought them, how much were the growlers and cowst to fill?


----------



## joshuahardie (14/3/11)

Growler is $27 filled with normal strength ale.

Refills are $15 for the normal range and $25 for the stronger stuff.


----------



## Snow (18/3/11)

Yep, twas a great day. I had a sore shoulder from lugging my bag full of beer home (three 4-packs, 1 growler and an anniversary ale). Thanks to Ian and Shaun for their hospitality, and thanks to all the southern brewers who made the effort to get there and catch up with us - great meeting you guys. I couldn't believe how good Tony's dental work looked - he now looks nothing like his avatar! :lol: 

Cheers - Snow


----------

